# Habistat Dimmer wont dim



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone got any thoughts, ive got the probe on the basking spot next to a digital themometer, and the heat is just going to max on the basking spot dosent matter what i do the to stat control it wont dim the bulb and reduce the heat.

Anyone had anyhting liek this before

many thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what wattage is the bulb? it's an unlikely guess, but Habistat dimmers need a load of 40 watts


----------



## Crotalus atrox (Dec 12, 2008)

How old is the stat?
is the heater plugged into the stat? (sounds dumb but Ive seen this happen)
what temp is the digital dial reading in the basking zone? you sure the dial is working properly and it hasn't reached the correct temp?
what temp is the stat set to? 
what wattage is the bulb?


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah its all plugged in that was first thing i check, the bulb is 60watt, maybe i should try a 100w suppose basking spot should usauly be atleast 100w, cant remember what it was reading now, ive been trying to get it to operate lower than req so i dont have to wait as long for it to operate.


----------



## spiderman (Feb 12, 2005)

If the spot light is on, pugged into your stat, stat plugged into the wall and it won't dim when you turn the dial right down it sounds like the thermostat has blown, open..


----------



## tallulah500 (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with spiderman. I have a dimming stat running a 60wat bulb and it works perfectly.


----------

